# red light runners



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I was just about to take off for my road ride and I had to see this.






How do you deal??

fc


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't get my heart rate down after watching that. Seriously leaves me wondering wondering about people. I was really shocked to see the fire engine run into another fire engine, really, these are the guys we rely on to save us.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

that was a great save by the activity bus at :41, though if they were paying attention, it wouldn't be neccessary. and where ever 'KNC' (kansas city?) roads are, i want to stay off of those. 

though i loved the one at 3:40 with the person getting busted. the last one was most disturbing, as both a motorcyclist and bicyclist that's a real outcome.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

The grand finale was not pretty.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Driving to a race this morning I stopped on Mission in Fremont. On the right side there were some flowers and a small sign as a memorial to someone who was killed by a red light runner.

Be safe out there.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

wow that was a tough watch


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Some horrifying stuff in there. OMG.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Sudden car turns into the driveway without a turning signal are much worse for the cyclist. Happens way more often, too.
Yesterday I somehow avoided going over my handlebar when a car turned right just before me on De Anza. A senior driver expalined he did not notice a bicyclist.
A month ago another car made left on Portola before our group ride. Result - a leading cyclist down and a broken helmet, fortunately no collision with the car. 
Is it a spring, economy or climate change?


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow.. this is the most graphic compilation I've seen. It's good to watch this sort of thing every so often as a reminder of the consequences of an accident and that "asserting your rights" doesn't necessarily mean that you won't end up in a wheelchair.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

sokudo said:


> Sudden car turns into the driveway without a turning signal are much worse for the cyclist. Happens way more often, too.
> Yesterday I somehow avoided going over my handlebar when a car turned right just before me on De Anza. A senior driver expalined he did not notice a bicyclist.
> A month ago another car made left on Portola before our group ride. Result - a leading cyclist down and a broken helmet, fortunately no collision with the car.
> Is it a spring, economy or climate change?


It's always climate change( global warming, global cooling, whatever it is this week). That is blamed for everything. Whatever Al Gore can make money at, he'll push as a related "catastaphy" waiting to happen. Facts be damned.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

And the conversation takes a bitter right turn....


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

ziscwg said:


> It's always climate change( global warming, global cooling, whatever it is this week). That is blamed for everything. Whatever Al Gore can make money at, he'll push as a related "catastaphy" waiting to happen. Facts be damned.


Uh, I think he was being sarcastic


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Dammit.. I had it when I miss sarcasm (I should know better


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

Actually, I thought ziscwg was taking sokudo too seriously rather than you taking ziscwg too seriously, but you bring up a good point. I can't tell who's actually being serious (neither of them, I hope)


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*paranoia?*

What's the saying? "It's not paranoia if they really are out to get you." 

I commute 13 miles each way in Fresno, with 37 controlled intersections each way. I see red light and stop sign runners *every single day.*

The closest call I had was about two years ago. I was headed down a 4 lane city street about 6 a.m. My light changed to green, and I started to go. Immediately, a small pickup comes from my left and runs his light in front of me. I stopped, cussing at the guy. I started up again, and as I got about half way across the large intersection a lady runs the light from my right and t-bones a BMW that passed me from behind, with the impact about 10 feet in front of me. I was pretty shaken up. The lady hit the intersection a good 5 seconds after her light turned red, at full speed around 50 mph. It was ugly, but nobody hurt. I really went off on her when the police officer came. 

I then realized that at any given intersection, at any given time, our life could end in an instant, purely because of simple inattention. This lady was not flooring it to beat the light, and did not appear to be on the cell phone, and wasn't being malicious. Just simple not paying attention. Then this started to really piss me off -- my 5 and 7 year old boys came within about 1 second of losing their father. 

Since then, at every single intersection, I'm no longer a drag racer. Before moving, I'm craning my neck to look hard in both directions. I'm looking all the way across the intersection, keeping an "exit strategy" in the back of my mind at all times, whether it be speed up, brake, dump it, swerve, etc.

I like to have a car to my left for a little protection on that side. I think we are safer when there is more traffic, with cars stopped at the lights on both sides of us to protect us from the idiots behind them.

At first I was really pissed at the mini pickup driver, the first one that ran the light and caused me to stop. Then, I realized that but for him doing that, I likely would have been further into the intersection and the lady would have run clean over me at 50 mph broadside. So, that idiot may have been a guardian angel in disguise.

The bottom line is never to take it for granted that anyone will stop, even well after the light turns. Be careful out there.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

AntF said:


> (neither of them, I hope)


One can hope.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Fixed said:


> I then realized that at any given intersection, at any given time, our life could end in an instant, purely because of simple inattention.


That is so true.. and there may be nothing we can do to prevent it, but being vigilant reduces the chances and at least gives you a few seconds (maybe) chance to do something evasive.

A friend of mine was hit from the side while cycling by a young driver going right through a stop sign. He had just enough warning to know to jump up to avoid being taken under the car. He still ended up in hospital with broken bones and was off the bike for 6 months, but is alive and back on the bike now.

My own close call wasn't even an intersection - climbing Kings Mtn Rd, I was approaching one of the hairpin turns and heard this screech of skidding tires - I couldn't see the car so had no idea if I was in its path. The car was coming from above, had overcooked the turn (it's the tight turn after a long straight, or 6:00 in ukbloke's video of me descending Kings), and skidded right across the road. If I had been about 5 seconds faster, I would have been toast.

You should be always aware (I never ride with music anymore) but you cannot let this stuff get to you or you'll never step out your front door!


----------



## grayfox (Dec 23, 2008)

This turned my stomach even more...

http://knucklesunited.com/2010/04/share-the-road-gif/

Jerry


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I wish it was legal to poach *******s like that. Seriously, walk up to their car window, pull out a big goddamn gun, and BLAMMO!!! No excuse for putting the safety of others in jeopardy.


----------

